# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραία λήψης για am.

## nikosgalanos

Γειά σας.Στην φωτογραφία παρακάτω φαίνεται η είσοδος για κεραία αμ λήψης(κεραία+γείωση) ενός ραδιοφώνου.Η απορία που μου είναι η εξής:τι κεραία μπορώ να βάλω για να έχω ικανοποιητική λήψη στα αμ.Έχω αρκετά μέτρα από ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο μονόκλωνο 2,5mm2.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάνεις;(ίσως long wire)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κάνεις;(ίσως long wire)



*am antenna*

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Πώς μπορώ να φτιάξω δίπολο με ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο και σε τι σχήμα;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Πώς μπορώ να φτιάξω δίπολο με ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο και σε τι σχήμα;



HamDesign

----------


## nikosgalanos

> HamDesign



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.



κάνε εγκατάσταση τη τελευταία έκδοση....

----------


## CybEng

Δίπολο στα MW (AM) ; 
Τόσο μεγάλη αυλή έχεις ; !!!

Άπλωσε υπό μορφή long-wire το ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο που έχεις ανάμεσα σε δύο μονωτήρες και σύνδεσε την άκρη στην αριστερή είσοδο του ραδιοφώνου που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία. Βάλε και στην μεσαία είσοδο κανένα καλώδιο προς μια καλή γείωση και είσαι κομπλέ. Η λήψη θα βελτιωθεί κατά πάραααα πολύ.  

Απλά λίγο προσοχή αν είσαι σε ανοιχτό χώρο εκτός πόλεως για θέματα κεραυνών. Όταν βλέπεις άσχημο τον καιρό αποσύνδεε τα καλώδια από το ραδιόφωνο και κατά προτίμηση βγάλτα εκτός σπιτιού. Διαφορετικά θες καλές αντικεραυνικές διατάξεις, καλές γειώσεις κλπ.

----------


## p.gabr

> Δίπολο στα MW (AM) ; 
> Τόσο μεγάλη αυλή έχεις ; !!!



.

πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό. 

Επειδή είχα μία συζήτηση σήμερα ,έκανα μια μέτρηση που δεν είχα ξανακάνει. Μέτρησα από περιέργεια το σήμα που κατεβάζει ένα απλό δίπολο που έχω  και είναι 24 μέτρα συνολικά .
Την ημέρα ητσν 25-35 mV ενώ τώρα πριν λίγο ήταν  85 - 100mV !!!!!
Γιατί το γράφω αυτό ,νομίζω ότι καταλάβετε .
Επειδή δεν έχω εικόνα για το τι έχεις πιστεύω ότι με 10 μέτρα καλωδίου οπως περιγραψαν πιο πάνω , και μια σωστή γείωση , είσαι καλά.

----------

CybEng (15-05-16)

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

*Κεραία λήψης ΑΜ*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45934

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Δίπολο στα MW (AM) ; 
> Τόσο μεγάλη αυλή έχεις ; !!!
> 
> Άπλωσε υπό μορφή long-wire το ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο που έχεις ανάμεσα σε δύο μονωτήρες και σύνδεσε την άκρη στην αριστερή είσοδο του ραδιοφώνου που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία. Βάλε και στην μεσαία είσοδο κανένα καλώδιο προς μια καλή γείωση και είσαι κομπλέ. Η λήψη θα βελτιωθεί κατά πάραααα πολύ.  
> 
> Απλά λίγο προσοχή αν είσαι σε ανοιχτό χώρο εκτός πόλεως για θέματα κεραυνών. Όταν βλέπεις άσχημο τον καιρό αποσύνδεε τα καλώδια από το ραδιόφωνο και κατά προτίμηση βγάλτα εκτός σπιτιού. Διαφορετικά θες καλές αντικεραυνικές διατάξεις, καλές γειώσεις κλπ.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Στην πόλη δεν πιστεύω να έχω πρόβλημα με κεραυνούς.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πρέπει να συνδέσω την κεραία με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο ή φτάνει το απλό ηλεκτρολογικό των 1.5mm2;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι λέτε κάνει ή θα έχει απώλειες στην λήψη; :Confused1:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τι λέτε κάνει ή θα έχει απώλειες στην λήψη;



ρε Νίκο φτιάξε την πρώτα και δοκιμασε την στη πράξη...τόσο δύσκολο είναι;

----------


## pstratos

Πριν χρόνια που έπαιζα με ραδιοφωνάκια παγκοσμίου λήψεως, τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα τα είχα βάζοντας για κάθοδο καλώδιο κεραίας "παλαιού τύπου". Εννοώ το μη ομοαξονικό, που είχε 300Ω εμπέδηση, που βάζανε πριν το 80 στις πολυκατοικίες. Το είχα ξεσαβουρώσει από παλιο μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών που ο μαγαζατορας εβγαινε συνταξη - αν ζει ακόμα θα απορει τι σκ@τ@ το ήθελα και γιατι εκανα τουμπες από τη χαρά μου.....  Φυσικά με αυτό το καλώδιο εφτιαχνα διπολάκια για CB και FM σε επαρχεία

----------


## nikosgalanos

> .
> 
> πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό. 
> 
> Επειδή είχα μία συζήτηση σήμερα ,έκανα μια μέτρηση που δεν είχα ξανακάνει. Μέτρησα από περιέργεια το σήμα που κατεβάζει ένα απλό δίπολο που έχω  και είναι 24 μέτρα συνολικά .
> Την ημέρα ητσν 25-35 mV ενώ τώρα πριν λίγο ήταν  85 - 100mV !!!!!
> Γιατί το γράφω αυτό ,νομίζω ότι καταλάβετε .
> Επειδή δεν έχω εικόνα για το τι έχεις πιστεύω ότι με 10 μέτρα καλωδίου οπως περιγραψαν πιο πάνω , και μια σωστή γείωση , είσαι καλά.



Πώς γίνεται να έχεις τάση στο δίπολο;

----------

vasilis1 (15-05-16)

----------


## CybEng

> Πώς γίνεται να έχεις τάση στο δίπολο;



/Begin_Bad_Humor_Mode
     Έκλεψε τις ιδέες από τον κ.Π.Ζωγράφο      :Rolleyes: 
/End_Bad_Humor_Mode

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αφού έβαλα 10 μέτρα μονόκλωνο ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο ανάμεσα σε 2 ιστούς κεραίας σύνδεσα στην άκρη του ένα πολύκλωνο ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο 3*1.5mm2.Για τη λήψη θα σας πω αποτελέσματα το βράδυ.Είναι καλύτερα να βάλω rg58 επειδή το ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο έχει απώλειες ή δεν έχει σχέση;

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Αφού έβαλα 10 μέτρα μονόκλωνο ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο ανάμεσα σε 2 ιστούς κεραίας σύνδεσα στην άκρη του ένα πολύκλωνο ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο 3*1.5mm2.Για τη λήψη θα σας πω αποτελέσματα το βράδυ.Είναι καλύτερα να βάλω rg58 επειδή το ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο έχει απώλειες ή δεν έχει σχέση;



Βάλε και μια γείωση στο πλησιέστερο κάκγελο και δοκίμασέ το όπως είναι. Και όταν έχει άσχημο καιρό να βγάζεις και την κεραία και τη γείωση.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Βάλε και μια γείωση στο πλησιέστερο κάκγελο και δοκίμασέ το όπως είναι. Και όταν έχει άσχημο καιρό να βγάζεις και την κεραία και τη γείωση.



Αυτό θα κάνω.Πιστεύω να πιάσω τους σταθμούς της ερα.

----------


## p.gabr

> Πώς γίνεται να έχεις τάση στο δίπολο;



Mιλαμε για ταση εναλλασσομένων που αναπτύσσεται επάνω στο σύρμα της κεραιας , ταση ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κυμάτων από διάφορες συχνότητες .Δηλαδη λίγο από εδώ, λίγο από τηΝ ερα ,λίγο από τον γείτονα = 100mv
Την τάση αυτήν την μετρανε ειδικα πολυμετρα που εχουν  την δυνατότητα να μετρούν υψηλές συχνότητες
Πρεπει να είναι καλός ο δέκτης για να σηκώνει το δίπολο, γιατί οι δέκτες με ανεπαρκή συστήματα επιλεκτικότητας τα παίζουν

----------

nikosgalanos (17-05-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά δεν βελτιώθηκε πολύ το σήμα στα αμ.Μήπως φταίει το ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο 1.5mm2;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι λέτε;

----------


## sakisr

Νικο, στις μεγαλες πολεις ειναι δυσκολη η ληψη των μεσαιων ειδικα στη διαρκεια της μερας.Δοκιμασε νυχτερινες ωρες (αν δεν εχειςδοκιμασει ακομα) που ειναι πιο ηρεμα τα πραγματα απο πλευρα εκπομπων. αν και μεσα στις πολυκατοικιες ειναι πολυ δυσκολο......Εγω μονο νυχτα μπορω να ακουσω και με το ραδιοφωνακι μου στη ταρατσα!

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Νικο, στις μεγαλες πολεις ειναι δυσκολη η ληψη των μεσαιων ειδικα στη διαρκεια της μερας.Δοκιμασε νυχτερινες ωρες (αν δεν εχειςδοκιμασει ακομα) που ειναι πιο ηρεμα τα πραγματα απο πλευρα εκπομπων. αν και μεσα στις πολυκατοικιες ειναι πολυ δυσκολο......Εγω μονο νυχτα μπορω να ακουσω και με το ραδιοφωνακι μου στη ταρατσα!



Αυτό θα κάνω.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά με συνδεδεμένη την κεραία η λήψη βελτιώνεται αισθητά.Θα αλλάξω το ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο που έχω για κάθοδο και θα βάλω rg58.Τέλος θα προσπαθήσω να αυξήσω το μήκος της κεραίας.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Από Θεσσαλονίκη ποιοί πειρατικοί εκπέμπουν?Επίσης ποιές είναι οι συχνότητες της ε.ρ.α.?

----------


## CybEng

> Τελικά με συνδεδεμένη την κεραία η λήψη βελτιώνεται αισθητά.Θα αλλάξω το ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο που έχω για κάθοδο και θα βάλω rg58.Τέλος θα προσπαθήσω να αυξήσω το μήκος της κεραίας.



- Το να αυξήσεις το μήκος της κεραίας (για λήψη MW) μάλλον καλό θα κάνει στην λήψη.

- Το άλλο με το RG58 για κάθοδο σε κεραία τύπου random wire που το άκουσες ;  Εάν σου είπαν ότι θα έχεις λιγότερες απώλειες με αυτόν τον τρόπο, θα σου πρότεινα να ρωτήσεις και κανέναν που γνωρίζει λίγο περισσότερα επί του θέματος. Φυσικά μια δοκιμή  πέρα από το κόστος του καλωδίου και τον χρόνο σου δεν θα σου κοστίσει. Εάν σου δουλέψει καλύτερα τότε όλο και κάποιο  _Open Journal of RF Engineering_ θα υπάρχει που περιμένει σχετική δημοσίευση.   :Wink: 

- Για συχνότητες σταθμών μεσαίων κυμάτων της ΕΡΤ κοίτα στο :  http://acroatis.blogspot.gr/2016/05/blog-post_5.html    (ενημέρωση 5 Μαΐου 2016)

- Για πειρατές κοίτα στο    http://radiopeiratis.blogspot.gr/p/am.html  για να πάρεις μια γενική ιδέα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> - Το να αυξήσεις το μήκος της κεραίας (για λήψη MW) μάλλον καλό θα κάνει στην λήψη.
> 
> - Το άλλο με το RG58 για κάθοδο σε κεραία τύπου random wire που το άκουσες ;  Εάν σου είπαν ότι θα έχεις λιγότερες απώλειες με αυτόν τον τρόπο, θα σου πρότεινα να ρωτήσεις και κανέναν που γνωρίζει λίγο περισσότερα επί του θέματος. Φυσικά μια δοκιμή  πέρα από το κόστος του καλωδίου και τον χρόνο σου δεν θα σου κοστίσει. Εάν σου δουλέψει καλύτερα τότε όλο και κάποιο  _Open Journal of RF Engineering_ θα υπάρχει που περιμένει σχετική δημοσίευση.  
> 
> - Για συχνότητες σταθμών μεσαίων κυμάτων της ΕΡΤ κοίτα στο :  http://acroatis.blogspot.gr/2016/05/blog-post_5.html    (ενημέρωση 5 Μαΐου 2016)
> 
> - Για πειρατές κοίτα στο    http://radiopeiratis.blogspot.gr/p/am.html  για να πάρεις μια γενική ιδέα.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Μια ερώτηση άσχετη με το θέμα:πιο πολλά βατ χρειάζονται το πρωί ή το βράδυ στην εκπομπή στα mw (am)?

----------


## CybEng

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Μια ερώτηση άσχετη με το θέμα:πιο πολλά βατ χρειάζονται το πρωί ή το βράδυ στην εκπομπή στα mw (am)?



Σαν γενική απάντηση το πρωί όπου το σήμα διαδίδεται κυρίως μέσω του σήματος εδάφους ενώ το βράδυ έχουμε και διάδοση σε μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις μέσω της ιονόσφαιρας.

----------


## pstratos

Επειδή μάλλον χαθήκαμε, τί θέλεις να ακούσεις? Αν ψάχνεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σταθμό και ξέρεις από που εκπέμπει, τότε θα είχε νόημα ένα δίπολο στραμένο προς τον πομπό. Αν θές γενική ΑΜ λήψη τότε μια πανκατευθηντική κεραία με μια καλή γείωση? Δοκίμασες δέκτη με μπαταρία? Έχω ενα δέκτη που οταν τροφοδοτείται απο τροφοδοτικό βουβέναιτε, ενώ με μπαταρία πιάνει πράμα σε SW / AM

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Επειδή μάλλον χαθήκαμε, τί θέλεις να ακούσεις? Αν ψάχνεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σταθμό και ξέρεις από που εκπέμπει, τότε θα είχε νόημα ένα δίπολο στραμένο προς τον πομπό. Αν θές γενική ΑΜ λήψη τότε μια πανκατευθηντική κεραία με μια καλή γείωση? Δοκίμασες δέκτη με μπαταρία? Έχω ενα δέκτη που οταν τροφοδοτείται απο τροφοδοτικό βουβέναιτε, ενώ με μπαταρία πιάνει πράμα σε SW / AM



Βασικά θέλω να πιάσω τους σταθμούς της ερα.Δέκτη με μπαταρία δοκίμασα αλλά δεν έπιανε πολλούς σταθμούς.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Από σταθμούς πιάνω την ερα 729 και μερικούς πειρατικούς.Το περίεργο είναι ότι έχοντας συνδέσει μόνο το δίπολο έχω χάλια σήμα με παράσιτα στην ερα 729 ενώ όταν συνδέω το δίπολο στη γείωση το σήμα βελτιώνεται(δεν ακούγεται ο παραμικρός βόμβος και ακούγεται πολύ καλά) αυτά ισχύουν μόνο στην ερα 729.Ηγ.:Το δίπολο είναι 7 μέτρα και στην άκρη του έχω συνδεδεμένο ένα ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο 2*1.5mm2.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Σε τι οφείλεται αυτό?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μήπως επειδή πρέπει για γείωση να βάλω άλλο ένα 7 μετρο δίπολο?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι λέτε;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάνεις;@

----------


## Mitsakos3608

7 μέτρα δίπολο εννοείς όλο μαζί ή το κάθε σκέλος ?

Η κεραία αυτή είναι απελπιστικά μικρή για την συχνότητα που την θέλεις.

Ιδανικά θα έπρεπε να έχεις ένα δίπολο 80μ + 80μ ή

ένα μονόπολο 160μ !

Φυσικά αυτό απαιτεί πάρα πολύ χώρο ή πάρα πολύ φαντασία...

----------


## nikosgalanos

> 7 μέτρα δίπολο εννοείς όλο μαζί ή το κάθε σκέλος ?
> 
> Η κεραία αυτή είναι απελπιστικά μικρή για την συχνότητα που την θέλεις.
> 
> Ιδανικά θα έπρεπε να έχεις ένα δίπολο 80μ + 80μ ή
> 
> ένα μονόπολο 160μ !
> 
> Φυσικά αυτό απαιτεί πάρα πολύ χώρο ή πάρα πολύ φαντασία...



7 μέτρα είναι συνολικά το δίπολο.Επίσης μου προτείνετε να βάλω προέκταση στο δίπολο για να αυξηθεί το μήκος του και αν ναι σε τι σχήμα?

----------


## Mitsakos3608

> 7 μέτρα είναι συνολικά το δίπολο.Επίσης μου προτείνετε να βάλω προέκταση στο δίπολο για να αυξηθεί το μήκος του και αν ναι σε τι σχήμα?



Εννοείτε ότι πρέπει να το προεκτείνεις το δίπολο. 

Τα σκέλη (οριζόντια φαντάζομαι θα τα έχεις) καλό θα ήταν να μην έχουν γωνία μικρότερη από 90 μοίρες μεταξύ τους.

Τα 80 + 80 που σου έγραψα το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ μεγάλο νούμερο. Μην περιμένεις σημαντικές διαφορές με λιγότερο από 20 + 20...

(Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ 40-45 μέτρα μονόπολο)

----------


## pstratos

Κάπου παραπάνω δώθηκε ένα link για προγραμμα υπολογισμού κεραιών ακι όχι μόνο. Ψάξε για κεραίες-πηνία. Τέτοιες κατασκευές είχαν τα παλιά ραδιόφωνα-έπιπλα παγκοσμίου λήψεως.  Δεν είναι δυνατόν μέσα σε πόλη να στήσεις δίπολο 160 μέτρα  :Wink:

----------


## Mitsakos3608

> Δεν είναι δυνατόν μέσα σε πόλη να στήσεις δίπολο 160 μέτρα



Σίγουρα είναι αδύνατον το δίπολο 160 μέτρων αλλά όσο μεγαλύτερο γίνεται τόσο καλύτερα.

Πρακτικά όλοι φτιάχνουν κεραίες λ/2 ή λ/4 δηλαδή 80 ή 40 μέτρα αντίστοιχα.

Τα μήκη αυτά είναι για συχνότητες 1650-1750 Κhz όπου βγαίνουν πολλοί ερασιτέχνες το βραδύ.

Αν δεν μπορείς να απλώσεις τόσα μέτρα βάζεις όσο μπορείς όμως τόσο είναι το ιδανικό (80 ή 40).

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Σίγουρα είναι αδύνατον το δίπολο 160 μέτρων αλλά όσο μεγαλύτερο γίνεται τόσο καλύτερα.



Όχι και 160 μέτρα!

----------


## nikosgalanos

Όσοι έχετε δίπολο για λήψη αμ ποιούς σταθμούς πιάνετε και τι κεραία χρησιμοποιήτε?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Όσοι έχετε δίπολο για λήψη αμ ποιούς σταθμούς πιάνετε και τι κεραία χρησιμοποιήτε?



Αφού έχουν δίπολο προφανώς χρησιμοποιούν δίπολο.

Τι ραδιόφωνο έχεις;

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Αφού έχουν δίπολο προφανώς χρησιμοποιούν δίπολο.
> 
> Τι ραδιόφωνο έχεις;



Ραδιόφωνο έχω ένα Panasonic National μαζί με ξυπνητήρι με μπάντες fm+am και είσοδο για δίπολο στα fm και στα am.

----------


## p.gabr

> Αφού έχουν δίπολο προφανώς χρησιμοποιούν δίπολο.
> 
> Τι ραδιόφωνο έχεις;




Παρακολουθούσα με  ενδιαφέρον εάν τυχόν ρωτήσει κάποιος για το αυτό που θα έπρεπε να ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που θα έπρεπε να πει ο ανάδοχος του θέματος, αλλά και οι συμμετέχοντες. Τελικά μετά από έμενα που το είπα έμμεσα , ήσουν εσύ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ  ( Τυχαίο άραγε) 





> Επειδή δεν έχω εικόνα για το τι έχεις , πιστεύω ότι με 10 μέτρα καλωδίου όπως περιέγραψαν πιο πάνω , και μια σωστή γείωση , είσαι καλά.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Παρακολουθούσα με  ενδιαφέρον εάν τυχόν ρωτήσει κάποιος για το αυτό που θα έπρεπε να ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που θα έπρεπε να πει ο ανάδοχος του θέματος, αλλά και οι συμμετέχοντες. Τελικά μετά από έμενα που το είπα έμμεσα , ήσουν εσύ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ  ( Τυχαίο άραγε)



Το συγκεκριμένο ραδιόφωνο που έχω είναι καλό;

----------


## p.gabr

Φιλε Νικο είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζει κάποιος τι ραδιόφωνο έχεις, ώστε  να σε βοηθήσει σωστά 
Παρ όλα αυτά που είπαμε το 



> Ραδιόφωνο έχω ένα Panasonic National μαζί με ξυπνητήρι με μπάντες fm+am και είσοδο για δίπολο στα fm και στα am.



  εξακολουθεί να μην δίνει καμιά πληροφορία

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Φιλε Νικο είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζει κάποιος τι ραδιόφωνο έχεις, ώστε  να σε βοηθήσει σωστά 
> Παρ όλα αυτά που είπαμε το   εξακολουθεί να μην δίνει καμιά πληροφορία



Αύριο θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες από το ραδιόφωνο.Επίσης πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω το ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο 2*1.5mm2,με rg58;

----------


## Ακρίτας

Φίλε Νίκο, όπως έγραψε και ο Παναγιώτης παραπάνω, πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε  τη συσκευή και τις συνθήκες για να δώσουμε μια συγκεκριμένη άποψη.

Επειδή  το ραδιόφωνό σου είναι μάλλον απλό, οικιακού τύπου έχει εσωτερικά ράβδο  φερρίτη που λειτουργεί και ως κεραία στα ΑΜ. Αυτό θα το καταλάβεις αν  πιάσεις ένα σταθμό ΑΜ *κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας* και το γυρίσεις δεξιά - αριστερά. Το σήμα κάπου θα δυναμώνει και κάπου θα εξασθενεί.

Η  εξωτερική κεραία είναι μάλλον πολυτέλεια, αλλά αν θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις  δεν χρειάζεται δίπολο. Οι είσοδοι που έχει η συσκευή (σύμφωνα με τη  φωτογραφία στην πρώτη ανάρτηση) *σε ότι αφορά τα ΑΜ είναι μονόπολη κεραία + γείωση*. Το δίπολο το θέλει στα FM μόνο. RG 58 δεν χρειάζεται.

Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις όπως σου είπαμε ήδη είναι να βάλεις μια μονόπολη κεραία *όπως ή inverted L*,  ένα σύρμα μέχρι τον ακροδέκτη του ραδιοφώνου, και με ένα άλλο σύρμα να  συνδέσεις τον ακροδέκτη της γείωσης (τον κεντρικό) σε ένα μεταλλικό σώμα  του σπιτιού (όχι βρύση, ούτε καλοριφέρ, ούτε ηλεκτρική γείωση, σε  κάγκελο ή μπετονοσίδερο).

Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω σε περίπτωση κακοκαιρίας θα πρέπει να τα αποσυνδέεις και τα δυο.

Αν τα πας καλά με τα Αγγλικα δώσε στον γούγγλη "*improve AM radio reception*".

----------

nikosgalanos (21-05-16)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Υπάρχουν  και  δέκτες  που  έχουν  εξωτερικό  ράβδο  φερρίτη  ή  κάποιο  μοχλό  που  τον  μετακινεί αν  είναι  εσωτερικά  συνήθως  σε  μεγάλους  δέκτες  τα  μικρά  επιτραπέζια  ραδιόφωνα  τα  περιστρέφουμε ολόκληρα μέχρι  να   βρούμε  τη  σωστή  γωνία  λήψης,  νομίζω  (ας  με  διορθώσει  κάποιος  αν  κάνω  λάθος)  το  σημείο  εκπομπής  πρέπει  να  είναι  κάθετο  ως  προς  τη  ράβδο  φερρίτη  του  δέκτη μας.

----------

nikosgalanos (21-05-16)

----------


## p.gabr

> -Υπάρχουν  και  δέκτες  που  έχουν  εξωτερικό  ράβδο  φερρίτη  ή  κάποιο  μοχλό  που  τον  μετακινεί αν  είναι  εσωτερικά  συνήθως  σε  μεγάλους  δέκτες  τα  μικρά  επιτραπέζια  ραδιόφωνα  τα  περιστρέφουμε ολόκληρα μέχρι  να   βρούμε  τη  σωστή  γωνία  λήψης,  νομίζω  (ας  με  διορθώσει  κάποιος  αν  κάνω  λάθος)  το  σημείο  εκπομπής  πρέπει  να  είναι  κάθετο  ως  προς  τη  ράβδο  φερρίτη  του  δέκτη μας.



Σωστό...

----------

nikosgalanos (21-05-16)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Παναγιώτη  αυτο  με  τη  ραβδο  φερρίτη  (η  γωνία )  ισχύει  να  ρωτήσω  και  κάτι  άλλο  έχω  δει  μερικές κεραίες  ΑΜ  σε  στερεοφωνικά  αυτές  με  τις  5-6  σπείρες  να  έχουν  μια  πατούρα  στήριξης  προφανώς  για  τη  κατάλληλη  θέση  και  γωνία  για  καλλίτερη  λήψη  εδώ  τι  ισχύει  σχετικά  με τη  γωνία  με  το  σημείο  εκπομπής?

----------


## jimnaf

> Το συγκεκριμένο ραδιόφωνο που έχω είναι καλό;



Με τα δικά μου κριτήρια όχι  άλλα με τα δικά σου *νομίζω* ότι σε καλύπτει.

Τώρα για την κεραία.
Για να μην βασανίζεσαι φτιάξε ένα ρόμβο όπως στην Φώτο  και είσαι καλυμμένος.

Να θυμάσαι  ότι οι μεγάλες  κεραίες κατεβάσουν μαζί με το σήμα και πολύ  θόρυβο  ιδικά
 από 150Khz  έως7,5 Mhz και αν το ράδιο σου δεν έχει φίλτρα  θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

loo.png

----------

nikosgalanos (21-05-16)

----------


## p.gabr

> -Παναγιώτη  αυτο  με  τη  ραβδο  φερρίτη  (η  γωνία )  ισχύει  να  ρωτήσω  και  κάτι  άλλο  έχω  δει  μερικές κεραίες  ΑΜ  σε  στερεοφωνικά  αυτές  με  τις  5-6  σπείρες  να  έχουν  μια  πατούρα  στήριξης  προφανώς  για  τη  κατάλληλη  θέση  και  γωνία  για  καλλίτερη  λήψη  εδώ  τι  ισχύει  σχετικά  με τη  γωνία  με  το  σημείο  εκπομπής?



Η κατευθειντικότητα της κεραίας ράβδου φερίτη η μιας loop antenna είναι ακριβώς όπως και του διπόλου , δηλαδή καθέτως προς το μήκος 

Για την στήριξη δεν  το κατάλαβα ,αλλά πολλές φορές έχουν και πέντε έξι σπείρες τυλιγμενες για εξωτερική κεραία Το θέμα που με προβλημάτισε κάποια στιγμή ήταν ,πως θα μπορούσαμε να ελέγξουμε την ευαισθησία ενός φορητού ραδιοφώνου που έχει πηνίο φερρίτου σε οποιαδηποτε μορφή χωρίς έξοδο antenna in.?


H απάντηση είναι με ένα ίδιο πηνίο σε μια συγκεκριμένη απόσταση μηκους κυματος επαγωγικα. Κάπου το έχω αυτό το pdf αν το βρω θα σας το δείξω


edit
προσθέτω εδώ μια ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα 
http://theradioboard.com/rb/viewforu...1b22c6022ef8ca

----------

nikosgalanos (21-05-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

> -Υπάρχουν  και  δέκτες  που  έχουν  εξωτερικό  ράβδο  φερρίτη  ή  κάποιο  μοχλό  που  τον  μετακινεί αν  είναι  εσωτερικά  συνήθως  σε  μεγάλους  δέκτες  τα  μικρά  επιτραπέζια  ραδιόφωνα  τα  περιστρέφουμε ολόκληρα μέχρι  να   βρούμε  τη  σωστή  γωνία  λήψης,  νομίζω  (ας  με  διορθώσει  κάποιος  αν  κάνω  λάθος)  το  σημείο  εκπομπής  πρέπει  να  είναι  κάθετο  ως  προς  τη  ράβδο  φερρίτη  του  δέκτη μας.



Τέτοια κεραία έχει ένα στερεοφωνικό που έχω το jvc super a.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Η φωτογραφία από το ραδιόφωνο:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μήπως ξέρετε το φύλλο οδηγιών;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά θα προεκτίνω το δίπολο σε τι σχήμα μου προτείνετε να φτιάξω την προέκταση;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάποιος που να ξέρει;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κανείς;#

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πόσα μέτρα να επεκτείνω το καλώδιο;

----------


## betacord85

περιμενεις απο ενα ραδιορολοι να το κανεις σουπερ παγκοσμιο δεκτη?............................................  ......

----------

nikosgalanos (24-05-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

> περιμενεις απο ενα ραδιορολοι να το κανεις σουπερ παγκοσμιο δεκτη?............................................  ......



χαχαχα  :Very Happy: .Μου άρεσε αυτό.Τελικά αξίζει τον κόπο να το επεκτείνω;Επίσης έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιον δέκτη όχι πολύ ακριβό για fm-am-sw από skroutz;

----------


## betacord85

ααα!ειδες τελικα?!πεστο εξ αρχης...υπαρχουν φτηνοι και ποιοτικοι οι sangean...τωρα αναλωγα το budget σου...μπορεις να βρεις και μεταχειρισμενο και στο παζαρι...τωρα στην θεσσσαλονικη παζαρι δεν ξερω που εχει

----------

nikosgalanos (24-05-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά αξίζει η επέκταση του καλωδίου;{και αν ναι πόσα μέτρα;}

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά αξίζει η επέκταση;

----------


## jimnaf

> Τώρα για την κεραία.
> Για να μην βασανίζεσαι φτιάξε ένα ρόμβο όπως στην Φώτο  και είσαι καλυμμένος.
> 
> Να θυμάσαι  ότι οι μεγάλες  κεραίες κατεβάσουν μαζί με το σήμα και πολύ  θόρυβο  ιδικά
>  από 150Khz  έως7,5 Mhz και αν το ράδιο σου δεν έχει φίλτρα  θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64827







> Τελικά αξίζει η επέκταση;




 :Confused1:

----------

nikosgalanos (25-05-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

> 



Ρωτάω γιατί το ραδιορολοι έχει μόνο είσοδο για μονόπολο+γείωση,ενώ ο ρόμβος είναι δίπολος.

----------


## jimnaf

> Ρωτάω γιατί το ραδιορολοι έχει μόνο είσοδο για μονόπολο+γείωση,ενώ ο ρόμβος είναι δίπολος.



το ένα άκρο θα το βάλεις  στο  +  και το άλλο στην  γείωση

----------

nikosgalanos (26-05-16), 

SeAfasia (25-05-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> το ένα άκρο θα το βάλεις  στο  +  και το άλλο στην  γείωση




 :Biggrin:   :Tongue2: 
Τελικά θα έχει θόρυβο ή όχι αν ναι πόσα db;

----------

nikosgalanos (26-05-16)

----------

